# Figé, figé, figé et encore figé !!!



## chrisotaf (10 Avril 2006)

Bonjour à tous, j'espère que l'un d'entre vous pourra m'apporter son aide. Mon problème : possesseur d'un powerbook G3/400, celui-ci s'est figé durant le fonctionnement d'un logiciel. Redémarrage de ma part et là, grande surprise, rien ! écran gris. même plus l'icone du mac au démarrage, pas de disquette système interrogative, rien. J'ai bien zappé la pram, rien n'y fait, le disque n'est pas bloqué (enfin je pense), je l'entends tourner 2 fois, puis une fois le test du lecteur CD et puis rien, désolant mais rien. Aussi si l'un de vous avez une idée brillante, vous me rendriez un immense service. Bien entendu, j''ai essayé plusieurs redémarrage, attente de débloquage... Please help me !!!!!!

Merci d'avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Avril 2006)

Et le curseur de la souris ? Il est là, il bouge encore ?


----------



## chrisotaf (10 Avril 2006)

Et non, plus de curseur de souris !

Quelqu'un a une idée d'où cela peut venir ? Carte graphique, ROM.... ???


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Avril 2006)

Je ne sais pas, pas la carte graphique en tous cas, mais je posais la question pour savoir si j'allais fusionner ton fil avec celui là. Je trouve que les symptomes se ressemblent vachement. Bon, si t'as plus la souris, c'est autre chose, ou, si mon hypothèse de la Rom dans l'autre fil est la bonne, dans ton cas, le problème se situe en amont dans son programme. Pour l'instant je ne fusionne pas, on verra ce que ça donne, mais je serais toi, je garderais aussi un &#339;il sur l'autre fil.

EDIT : Au fait, ton PowerBook, c'est un Lombard, ou un Pismo (il à le Firewire, ou non ?)?


----------



## chrisotaf (10 Avril 2006)

Si mes souvenirs sont exacts (je ne l'ai pas avec moi là), il a le firewire.

En ce qui concerne ton hypothèse de ROM, tu peux me développer un peu la chose ? C'est une puce "type barrette qui s'enlève" et que l'on peut éventuellement remplacer ? ou c'est soudé auquel cas je suis bien dans la m.... !!

J'avais bien vu l'autre fil mais la différence, c'est bien l'absence du curseur. Ça m'est déjà arrivé, il y a un ou 2 mois, 3 jours sans pouvoir le démarrer et puis d'un coup, pfuit, le voilà reparti, je l'ai juste laissé se remettre en route un peu plus longtemps. Mais la différence par rapport au cas actuel, c'est qu'il ne veut rien savoir, une centaine de redémarrage en 3 jours, rien n'y fait, désolant !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Avril 2006)

chrisotaf a dit:
			
		

> Si mes souvenirs sont exacts (je ne l'ai pas avec moi là), il a le firewire.
> 
> En ce qui concerne ton hypothèse de ROM, tu peux me développer un peu la chose ? C'est une puce "type barrette qui s'enlève" et que l'on peut éventuellement remplacer ? ou c'est soudé auquel cas je suis bien dans la m.... !!
> 
> J'avais bien vu l'autre fil mais la différence, c'est bien l'absence du curseur. Ça m'est déjà arrivé, il y a un ou 2 mois, 3 jours sans pouvoir le démarrer et puis d'un coup, pfuit, le voilà reparti, je l'ai juste laissé se remettre en route un peu plus longtemps. Mais la différence par rapport au cas actuel, c'est qu'il ne veut rien savoir, une centaine de redémarrage en 3 jours, rien n'y fait, désolant !!!



Bon, on va dire qu'il l'a, alors, c'est un pismo, je vais donc pouvoir migrer ce fil dans Mac Portables, où tu aura des chances de trouver des réponses, notamment de mon honoré collègue, MacInside, dont ce sont les terres, et qui en connais un rayon (par contre, il ne devrait être de retour que la semaine prochaine, je crois, be patient).


----------

